# Using Intel NUC as car computer / audio system / GPS?



## erhard (May 27, 2008)

Hi all, I was looking at possibly replacing my 03 pathfinder stereo with an Intel NUC in a 2 Din case with a touch screen, but I am unsure what I would need or if it has been done yet? Just wondering and was looking for any feedback. 

Also not sure what OS to run

If I could do it I would like it to be able to.
1) Play the radio
2) Play music I have downloaded to it
3) Answer phone calls, phone would be connected via Bluetooth 
4) GPS / Maps on board.
5) Stream music via Bluetooth


Thanks, Erhard


----------

